# DBSTalk member profile options



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Much of what we talk about here at DBSTalk has regional, or local implications. I have noticed that a number of registered DBSTalk members do not have their location unidentified in the "User Control Panel/Profile", which, in turn, appears as a part of the member's posts. Often, it is helpful to readers to know a poster's location, even if it is only shown as the state, or region, e.g., "Ohio", "Northern CA" or "D.C. area".

I would like to suggest that those members who, for personal reasons or through oversight, did not enter a location when joining the forum, consider posting this information in the for public view*, but only to the degree to which you are comfortable.

My real location is "Brunswick, Ga", although I have alternately shown my location as "Coastal Georgia" and, currently, "The Eleventh Planet" which is part of my "Spaced Invader" persona.

Also, there are some new changes to the Control Panel member profile data options which I have just noticed. you may want to check it out.

*_Note: member profiles are visible to unregistered visitors, i.e., the whole world._


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

WTF do you think I list "Sacramento, State of Chaos"?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I thought Brunswick was the Eleventh Planet! I know there is no place else like it in
the universe!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Pete, you may be on to something. The G8 summit will be held here on Sea Island next year. I find that to be too much of a coincidence. :eek2:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I have become quotable? hehe.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This reminds me when DBSForums required you to have a username in which was your own name and not anything other than that so that way if you start messaging things against people, that it would help prevent people from doing such things.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> This reminds me when DBSForums required you to have a username in which was your own name and not anything other than that so that way if you start messaging things against people, that it would help prevent people from doing such things.


Nothing like that, Jacob. I'm just suggesting that there might be those who would like to show their state, region or city in their profile so the rest of us can relate to their location. I am not an admin, and this _only_ a thought from an ordinary member.

How you can relate my post to past events over at DBSF is beyond me.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wasn't saying that it was directly related to that, it just reminded me of that and was not suggesting to make it a requirement. Just a blast from the past.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to be able to place someone in at least a regional setting as well. I have always been pretty open about who I am and where I live. I think some people's reluctance to share the most minimal details about themselves is funny.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

I understand privacy concerns, but knowing if someone is from Brunswick or Papillon or Triangle or whatever isn't suddenly going to make me go postal and hunt them down [Hey! This person lives only three states away from me! Let's go drop in!]. Phone number, personal family pictures with identifiable places, especially with children, things like that, I can see a concern about. But there's very little privacy anymore anyway--your name, phone, and address are probably in a phone book, most of which are available online; I don't see how having some details on a web profile is really a danger, at least, any more so than anything else. Of course, I fully agree with letting people decide what to put, whether it's a city, region, or something goofy. Or nothing at all.
But yeah, it's nice to know even what corner of the country someone's in. I saw a thread about someone getting a lot of snow, which isn't a big deal till I found out s/he was in like Florida, where it certainly is. Or in the Northeast last week, with that blackout, we could know who might have been affected and keep an eye out for them [online], see how it was going for them.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, Sacramento is a fairly large area.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think at least a regional option is a good idea.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You guys put in what you feel the best about putting in for your location.

We don't really care where you are we are just happy to have you here. 

Welcome to DBSTalk.COM


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> We don't really care where you are we are just happy to have you here.


Scott,
This sounds as if you are a sleasy used car salesman :nono2: 
Everyone's location could present a different type of 'situation'.
I think DBSTalk should REQUIRE a location to register!
And BTW..."dtcarson" >> NC, USA is only HALF of your location.
Are you from the Charlotte, Greensboro, Raleigh or the Wilmington reigion?
Yes that makes a difference too.
I'm not _sure_ but I think people are talking about locals now.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Another benefit of doing this would be knowing what one's local DMA is if there is a subject relating to that or another topic in their region.


----------

